# Seattle cons/meetups?



## Valkyrie_Pup (Jan 4, 2018)

I don't have a suit yet or anything but I was wondering if there were any cons or meetups in Seattle or the surrounding areas 
thanks so much!


----------



## Ashwolves5 (Jan 5, 2018)

www.anthronw.com: Anthro Northwest 2018

Some more that arent final but maybe this year
Furvana - Learn More
nwcampcon.com: NorthWest CampCon 2017
Welcome to the When Furballs Strike website!


----------



## Valkyrie_Pup (Jan 5, 2018)

Ok thanks!


----------



## ChapterAquila92 (Feb 10, 2018)

If you don't mind jumping the border, there's also VancouFur, which this year is on March 8-11.


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Feb 10, 2018)

I've been looking for furs in the Washington area!


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Jun 19, 2018)

I'm alittle south of Tacoma


----------



## ResolutionBlaze (Jun 19, 2018)

Tsume-Balto said:


> I'm alittle south of Tacoma


You're super close!


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Jun 19, 2018)

That, I am.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 20, 2018)

RainFurrest ?


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Jul 20, 2018)

What are the details? I'm still new to fur, 31, very 'normal' acting/dressing, and a bit intimidated by it.


----------



## TabbyTomCat (Jul 20, 2018)

Tsume-Balto said:


> What are the details? I'm still new to fur, 31, very 'normal' acting/dressing, and a bit intimidated by it.



If you are asking on epic RainFurrest event that still defines furry con reputation among general public, then search Youtube for that. Internet Historian made nice video on that.


----------



## Tsume-Balto (Jul 21, 2018)

Wow, is all I can say.


----------



## anileu (Sep 1, 2018)

PNW Furs can be found here on FA and also Facebook, Telegram, Twitter and Meetup!


----------

